# IBS-D FBO/LG and people



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok so im not going to bore anyone with too much detail but i have always wondered why people, who are at least vaguely aware of the condition can see someone in trouble and set out to get at them. While it doesn't bother me as much as before I have never understood why some seemingly decent people would do this.Now im not the most naive of people and understand that there are some people out there who will always pick on someone who's different, be it gender, colour of skin, sexual orientation or whatever and not all of them are still in school. I also understand that some people are constant gossips and have to talk about other people (not sure why though). Also that people in general will laugh at other peoples misfortune. What I dont get is that if most people see someone that needs help, say fallen over or flat tyre on the street or problems with an account at work etc they try to help them. These people will generally coo over baby pictures/scans or give condolences to the bereavement of co-workers family member and generally think of themselves as good people.Why is it then that in other instances they can flip and be the complete opposite? Now im not going to say that this is something that just affects us IBSers. I've seen similar targetting of people with depression and to a lesser extent to people with 'unusual' hobbies (round here if your passionate about anything that other than football or reality tv you will be got at). Now im far from a Saint or anything like that but at the end of the day laughing at people going through sh&t doesn't make me feel good. Helping people does. Same with making them feel worse, seems wrong, trying to make em feel better, right.Am I the only one?


----------

